# Rooster bread???



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

Got this guy from a farmer that had Plymouth barred rocks and olive eggers. Farm thought he was a barred rock. He was about three weeks old when I got him. Curious what he really is as we hatched some eggs from our Americana hens and they all came out looking very Americana. First three pics are the rooster and last three are the babies.


----------



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

The rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're attachments didn't work. If you're using a hosting site you might have to use the use the link to the hosting site. If it's on your computer use the image upload, next to the chain looking thing. Or I can simply drag photos from my photo file to the forum.


----------



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You're attachments didn't work. If you're using a hosting site you might have to use the use the link to the hosting site. If it's on your computer use the image upload, next to the chain looking thing. Or I can simply drag photos from my photo file to the forum.


Can you see any of the photos?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All of them now. Did you do something different or did the forum gremlin let them open?

I want that girl in the fifth pic. I have a thing for black on white birds. It's why I had paint Silkies before I got out. And my SS spangled Hamburgs. 

For safety's sake, you need @fuzzies or @ChickenBiscuts or maybe @imnukensc for a dependable ID on your boy. I'm thinking he's a mix.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a mix of barred rock and Easter Egger (or something similar) to me.


----------



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You're attachments didn't work. If you're using a hosting site you might have to use the use the link to the hosting site. If it's on your computer use the image upload, next to the chain looking thing. Or I can simply drag photos from my photo file to the forum.


I originally posted from phone and reloaded pics from desktop.


----------



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

imnukensc said:


> Looks like a mix of barred rock and Easter Egger (or something similar) to me.


Thanks. I am guessing the same but was curious what others thought


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jrc5533 said:


> I originally posted from phone and reloaded pics from desktop.


OK, thanks for that info. I'm not sure those kinds of attachments work to post pics. It has to look at a place to see the pics. Since they were on your phone, we couldn't see them.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Mix


----------



## jrc5533 (7 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Mix


Thanks


----------

